# Sleeping Beauty? at Marty's



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Getting his Sunday morning Beauty Sleep....



















And Since it didn't work the first time.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 26 Sep 2011 07:41 PM 

Getting his Sunday morning Beauty Sleep....




Chris, as you said, I'm not sure it worked.....


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Stan was hoping he would sleep long enough to get some train time in,
so he wouldn't get run into.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I think Stan was hoping he would sleep long enough to get some train time in, so he wouldn't get run into." 
This message is brought to you by Cornfield Meet, Inc.









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Chris, good to see JJ in a chair and not on the ground with a wrecked train..


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris, 
That a good shot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Stan gave him a sedative so that he could get back home in piece.







He is still wondering how he got back I'll bet. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like to take naps. Especially outdoors. Like the breeze to wake me now and again 

That jacket I got on....I bought in 1978 When I bought my Goldwing. I put over 200k miles on the motor cycle and that jacket.


I got it from Easy Riders Magazine. 


JJ

PS It was Stan who ran into my caboose the first time we had a accident .


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 28 Sep 2011 08:14 PM 

PS It was Stan who ran into my caboose the first time we had a accident . 





Moi???????? Shirley, you jest........ How could I ever do that?????

Yeah, I know... Don't call you Shirley.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Shirley? 

JJ all this time I thought of you as a manly man. 

But Shirley? 

Has Stan hit upon something hiding in the closet?


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I offer the following evidence that JJ did not spend all of his time sleeping. He spent several hours awake and on the ground putting his train back on the track!












Now here is the real sleeping beauty. This is what happens on Sunday after a bunch of crazy live steamers kept the hostess up late on Saturday night!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So maybe we need to change the name of this thread to the Sleeping Beauty and Beast?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* I think he fell asleep while putting that car back on track, I don't see any movement. I had breakfest with JJ both days I was there and I think he slept through that also. *


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see no hat . Are ya sure that's J.J.?








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

